# Murderers



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

Couple of days ago a neighbour of my parents called the police as they had a snake in their kitchen.
In Lithgow there is an officer that can remove snakes.
This was at night though, its been bloody hot, which is unusual for here.
These officers bashed to death a snake with their batterns, in the house.
Ive got friends who are cops so dont get me wrong i have no problem with them, their got a bugger of a job, but i reckon this situation could have been handled better.
Never got to find out what sought of snake it was but from experience most likely a copperhead, tiger or brown, but it was about 2 foot long i was told.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2004)

Contact NPWS...It illegal to kill a protected species.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

what, don't your parents have the good old snake hook behind the front door?
Serously though, some people can't stand the sight of a snake. It just feaks them out. 
Dunno whats with that.


----------



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

Some day i hope there is a break through educational program that makes all people appreciate the woderful diverse wildlife that we have, all of it not just the cuddly ones. They all play a role, and all are more scared of us then we are of them.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 7, 2004)

the police over reacted. if your neighbours wanted to kill the snake they could have done it themselves with something around the house. anyway its not even the polices job to do that. from what i know about NSW laws about native animals(not much) the police should have called the NPWS


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2004)

At the least...They Shoulda called you!


----------



## Slateman (Jan 7, 2004)

sad :cry:


----------



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

Very sad, but more importantly, ignorant


----------



## Tommo (Jan 7, 2004)

i know its a different state, but i know that nsw is tougher with laws but my aunt in sa told me some tree cutters faced alot of problems from the gov after they cut down a tree with baby magie pies. i hope the police who killed the snake get some sort of punishment


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

see, thats why we need people like steve Irwin who usually educate the public about reptiles


----------



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

hehe, couldnt help that could you


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2004)

They should get sacked...The poor thing must've died horribly...


----------



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Belinda, tell me about that woppa snake your holding in the picture.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

burmese?


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh too bad 
It is a terrible shame.


----------



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

your a legend.........no doubt


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2004)

Ha ha ha...I remember warning you guys for watching your mouths about what you say about Stevo... Anyone can join this site you know.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

never thought that would happen


----------



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

hey i reckon Steves great mate


----------



## Switch (Jan 7, 2004)

But i still havent heard about your snake belinda


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2004)

Ha ha ha...You better start editing all your post then aye?


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, wish my dad got me a scrubby for my b'day. not that i'm not happy for the new enclosures


----------



## Parko (Jan 7, 2004)

20% of us are behind you all the way Stevo.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2004)

Lol...Its an Illegal * Shhhhh* 

Nah its a Boa Constrictor. I helped out on a reptile demo at ARP and took the reptiles around for Petting...


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 7, 2004)

pmsl :lol: I reckon its someone playing a joke, but itd be pretty kewl if it was him.lol

Jay


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2004)

PM him. You'll find out who he is.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

i know the snake your talking bout. I got to work with em on work experence up there


----------



## ReptileRascals (Jan 7, 2004)

...


----------



## Parko (Jan 7, 2004)

lol, Bit of a joker yourself aint ya Reptile rascals? (possibly maniacal stalker aswell) :lol: :wink:


----------



## ReptileRascals (Jan 7, 2004)

...


----------



## saikrett (Jan 7, 2004)

not stalking...... selective walking


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, S.Irwin. They shoulda called you then you coulda said, "Crikey", and bashed it to death with baby Bob! If ya'd done that at least you coulda got yaself on the 6 o'clock news again  Sad mate, another opportunity missed.


----------



## wattso (Jan 7, 2004)

Sad AND unnessesary! police brutality at its worst, the victim didnt even have any limbs. The Victorian police would have shot it!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah but they'd have missed buddy


----------



## Greebo (Jan 8, 2004)

It is permissible to kill a snake in certain circumstances.Inside a house would be one of them. The police probably had no experience in dealing with snakes and dealt with the snake in the same fashion that most Australians would.(The shovel method).
I am always dubious of stories that start ....my brothers neighbours cousins landlords sister said this is a true story.....


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

I learnt a lesson about the whole Plastic Croc issue, So I am not going to post this guys name. But I can assure you he is from the park. So PM him to find out who he is before accusing him of being an imposter.


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

Is it Wes? Steves Dad?................c'mon!!!


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not saying. I wont be accused for posting someone's name here if they dont want it to be known publicly. So Like I said. PM him.


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

spoilsport  ...........says S.Irwin...........how is that not known publicly?.........Sam, seth, stuart, shaun???????


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Was I the only one that got a PM? He said he sent it to numerous members...


----------



## Greebo (Jan 8, 2004)

must be true then


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

I didnt get a pm, bloody snobby bastard!


----------



## saikrett (Jan 8, 2004)

now i feel left out


----------



## marc (Jan 8, 2004)

Belle~Belinda said:


> Contact NPWS...It illegal to kill a protected species.



well its not illegal in some situations, people can kill snakes if they believe that it is a potently dangerous situation....They should of contacted after hour NPWS (I agree) for numbers of snake catchers in that area...but if there are non you will find that most NPWS officers do not have the experience to handle snakes so they would prob leave it to the police (which will not hesitate to use batons at any opportunity, it is sad to hear that the snake had been killed, but let me tell you they are getting killed everyday which usually preventable...very sad indeed


----------



## Robert (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm disgusted with their decision to kill this snake.
There are many other ways to get them out of your house without killing the poor creature.
I am scared and fell threatened by Police as they seem to do what they want.(I know 6 Police Officers).
If i was to find a Officer in my kitchen would i kill it. NO!!!.
For that matter my Mum scares me would i kill her?NO!!!
There are ways and means of outing these beautiful animals and i am sure they had contacts for ppl who know what to do in these situations.I think the whole police brutality kicked in.Oh we'll just kill it.
THIS IS A BAD ATTITUDE!!!!
And as someone said before very ignorant.


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

Snake probly matched a police identikit pic of a wanted crim. 
"yeah...er..thats him alright, get him boys" ~aka cheif wiggum


----------



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2004)

i bet they took finger prints  

wheres my PM?


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

lol, probly had a moment of confusion when they tried to cuff him.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Pretty much impossible...


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

UNRELATED~ has anyone heard from david lutz? Hope he's not crook, nice bloke.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

lol..Where did that one come from Wattso?  He could be on Hols...I myself am parent free for an entire week! WOO!


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah he could be, just wondered where hes been since xmas is all. sent him a cd ,wondered if he got it or not, given aus post can really suck at times.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 8, 2004)

He is not crook, he IS on holidays, and yes Wattso, He is a nice bloke


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanx Africa. I like ya new avatar, has STP been giving you handling tips? lol


----------

